# Commuter Age?



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

I noticed most of my fellow commuters this morning had grey hair, and I was inspired by that, so I thought I would post a poll and see how old you all are.........Thanks MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

But maybe I don't count because I don't _really_ commute : )

I work from home, but use my bikes to go to meetings and run errands etc.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

llama31 said:


> But maybe I don't count because I don't _really_ commute : )
> 
> I work from home, but use my bikes to go to meetings and run errands etc.


Funny you should say that just now- there` a discussion on mtbr about what exactly a bike commuter is. General consensus is that grocery fetchers and errand runners who don`t ride to work for one reason or another are pretty much commuters by "spirit of the law".


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Come on, guys; we greyhairs have to stand up and be counted (and show these young 'uns how it's done).

John Cavilia, age 58 3/4, every-day commuter (except for 2 months of icy roads, which I HOPE ends next week).


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

I expected a higher number of college aged people. Maybe they all have motor vehicles these days. I didn't have a truck until I was a 5th year senior and still chose to ride, as I didn't have to deal with finding a parking space.

Now, in my 30's, the ability to commute by bicycle is a factor in choosing an employer, like there is much of a choice this year.


----------



## DBT (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm 37, but am pretty gray already. Does that make me old?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm 66 and commute 18 miles each way. My criteria for riding are clear roads and 15 F +. If those two are met, I'm riding.

No gray hair though. There's so little that I shave my head.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm 27.

I also rock.


joe


----------



## Mambeu (May 19, 2007)

I'm 21. I own two cars and haven't driven since November.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Ages are pretty evenly distributed in your poll, definitely not bell-curvish.

I'm 55 and I've had gray hair since I was in my 20s. I also bike commuted when I was in college.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

rodar y rodar said:


> Funny you should say that just now- there` a discussion on mtbr about what exactly a bike commuter is. General consensus is that grocery fetchers and errand runners who don`t ride to work for one reason or another are pretty much commuters by "spirit of the law".


They're very serious over there, aren't they?


----------



## Mike Directory (Feb 20, 2009)

You think the grey hair would have something to do with age. It probably has more to do with the life style of a biker. I'd say working the streets like NYC would be more than enough to cause greyness.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

44 in May. Commute 43 round trip. I commute in cold or wet but usually not both. I live in a rural area with only one main (two lane) road between me and work so bad weather is a no-go. I leave the house at 5am usually leave work by 3:30. I have some gray hair but not that much. It is my sincere hope to spend some time with gray hair before it's all gone. I am in the military so I am clean shaven but earlier this year I went a week without shaving and my beard is salt and pepper.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*I saw that thread*



rodar y rodar said:


> Funny you should say that just now- there` a discussion on mtbr about what exactly a bike commuter is. General consensus is that grocery fetchers and errand runners who don`t ride to work for one reason or another are pretty much commuters by "spirit of the law".


The funny thing is that I sometimes feel jealous of "real" bike-commuters and then I remember how nice it is not to have a commute at all. I used to have long, non-bikable commutes, and this lifestyle is much better.:thumbsup:


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm 19, why can't I vote?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

m_s said:


> I'm 19, why can't I vote?


It’s hard to trust a man to vote properly when he cannot legally drink!


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

52 here. Commuting every day for three years at the end of next month. Still haven't found conditions I can't (or won't) ride in.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

i'm not 31 till May so i'm still in the first age bracket w00tw00t!


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

gutfiddle said:


> i'm not 31 till May so i'm still in the first age bracket w00tw00t!



Get a cane, ya fogie!


joe


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

MTT said:


> I noticed most of my fellow commuters this morning had grey hair, and I was inspired by that, so I thought I would post a poll and see how old you all are.........Thanks MTT :thumbsup:


I just turned 48. Commute 15 miles each way most days.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

m_s said:


> I'm 19, why can't I vote?


Yeah, what`s up with that? m_s needs a fake ID to vote? BS, man!

Wooglin, I wouldn`t say they`re more serious. It`s a different flavor, but the redundant commuter forum is kind of nice.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I am 54 and somewhat grey and I commute most everyday and just sold my car so it should be everyday.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm 42 11/12, and commute almost every day that I will be in the office all day. 10.5mi each way. But I travel a fair amount. I didn't commute today because the 30-35mph headwind yesterday killed me. It also kept me awake a lot last night. So I slept an extra half hour this morning and drove. The cold doesn't bother me, but the wind is pretty irritating. I also won't ride if it's raining in the morning. I have this thing against putting on wet clothes in the afternoon.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

m_s said:


> I'm 19, why can't I vote?


Good point- sorry I messed up the poll.............MTT


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

How do I edit this poll to add guys younger than 20? Thanks MTT

PS Grey doesn't necessary mean old my sister was going grey in High School, but in general it does mean 40ish and older right?


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

I added "Less than 20" with my _awesome_ moderator powers. I can't change the order to get it into first position without re-writing your whole poll, so I'm taking the easy way out and just adding it on the bottom.
Hope that helps.
Scot


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Scot_Gore said:


> I added "Less than 20" with my _awesome_ moderator powers. I can't change the order to get it into first position without re-writing your whole poll, so I'm taking the easy way out and just adding it on the bottom.
> Hope that helps.
> Scot


Great- thanks Scot! :thumbsup:


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

DBT said:


> I'm 37, but am pretty gray already. Does that make me old?


Yes. ..


----------



## woodway (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm 48, mostly gray but I don't feel old.  

I commute 37 miles RT with 2000 feet worth of hills. I try to get 2-3 days/week in, depending on my schedule.

On the weekends I Mountain Bike. Now THAT'S fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## randi_526 (Jun 12, 2008)

Im 24 and 3/4, and have been commuting about 9 months of the year to work for about 2 years. The other 3 months Im on the bus. Don't have a car. Im hoping to start biking to class all the time with in the next couple weeks (or as soon as winter is over) and will have a 20 mile round trip commute 3 days a week.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Sweet, no longer disenfranchised.

My current commute is 2 miles each way, 4 days a week. That's to work. I live 2 blocks from campus, so I don't ride a bike to class. I don't have a car. Kinda shocking how many college kids "need" one, but whatever.

I've had other commutes to summer jobs in the 8-15 mile one way range, too.

I also do 'cross (poorly) and mountain bike.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

I am almost 45. Mostly grey. I have a 12 mile commute each way. My commuter bike is older than 23.75% of the people that have responded to this poll.


----------



## Cycle_Spice (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm 36 and have had a full head of Grey hair since I was 18


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> Come on, guys; we greyhairs have to stand up and be counted (and show these young 'uns how it's done).
> 
> John Cavilia, age 58 3/4, every-day commuter (except for 2 months of icy roads, which I HOPE ends next week).


That is great John you are an inspiration to me. I hope I can ride into my 60s- well that is the plan anyway...........MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## teded (Oct 4, 2005)

Soon to be 56. The little that's left is definitely grey. 32 mile round trip. 2 to 4 days per week. Twice a day spins around the neighborhood with my canine friend on his retractible leash. He's fit as a fiddle, and so am I, thanks to a stable of home grown bikes.


----------

